

The Basics of Prototyping - adamwiggins
http://adamwiggins.svbtle.com/the-basics-of-prototyping

======
kaishiro
Love this. However, my biggest issue with prototyping isn't in convincing
other devs why it's useful, but (A) convincing clients why they should pay for
it, and (B) convincing management why it's a sound internal investment.

------
doug1001
two additional reasons i am a big fan of prototyping. First, it's an excellent
to store requirements; and second, it's a great way to provoke relentless
iteration of the extant requirement list (e.g., some are thrown out, some are
refined, etc., the priority order of the entire list might be changed). Giving
stakeholders a simple web client with a few widgets that encapsulate the
project's technical crux, is perhaps the best and simplest way to encourage
their useful feedback, because as they are interacting with the simple
prototype client, they are actually thinking about the project in a very
critical and useful way.

